# Drawf Seahorse



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking for drawf seahorse to keep as my next seahorse hobby.Does anyboby kept D.seahorse and can point me to the right person and source.Thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I had well over 50 in a 10g tall at one point. As much as I loved them, I have never had any pet that required so much attention.
You will have to constantly and successfully hatch tons of baby brine shrimp (I was using a 5g that was literally pink with them) - they ONLY eat live food. They need to be fed multiple times per day. Consider what you will do if you need to go away.
They aren't cheap: you can order them from Ken at Sea U Marine - he gets them from seahorse corral in the US - they will be app. $35 each.
Alternatively, you can organize your own cites paperwork and pick them up at the airport. They will about $10 cheaper, and you need to order min. 100 specimens. 
They are a very social species, imho you need multiples in a small tank. There areny't many things you can have with them - I had pederson shrimp and a pair of pearly jawfish and some macroalgae and photosynthetic gorgonians. 
You need to be diligent with water changes and monitoring water parameters, in part because of the high bioload, in part because its a lot of work to maintain stable parameters in a small tank. 
You need to be able to provide some flow, without the possibility of H. zosterae being pulled towards pump, etc. I had to modify almost all of my equipment used on this tank - I think I was running two heavily modified ac70s, and at least two air stones. You need to make sure the tank temp will never exceed mid 70s, or you will lose many if not all seahorses.
Do lots of research. And I mean lots. I would have the tank set up for at least a few months before putting them in. As much as I loved this tank, i will never do H. zosterae again. It's like having a part time job, and even if it's enjoyable there is never a day off.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank You .


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Teemee how is the paper process works .Is it difficult and a long process? Thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know because when we did a group order, someone else organized it.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sage advice from Teemee, seahorses are not for the inexperienced or the casual aquarist. The effort required is nothing short of a Herculean task and in my case still ended up in heartbreak.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am currently raising 2 pair of erectus and managage to to raise about 20 baby from another different pair of seahorse .the babies are in it 5 month old .I am very much well prepared for the Drawf seahorse .Are there anyone in toronto STILL raise or kept Drawf seahorse? Thanks


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

simba said:


> I am currently raising 2 pair of erectus and managage to to raise about 20 baby from another different pair of seahorse .the babies are in it 5 month old .I am very much well prepared for the Drawf seahorse .Are there anyone in toronto STILL raise or kept Drawf seahorse? Thanks


Cool, sounds like you are equipped for the job . Like Teemee said check with seaumarine I saw some there a while ago.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks will do !!!


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Teemee already mentioned, but you do have to hatch BBS daily. (i.e. no vacation) 

Last I saw them at SUM but I think Teemee was the only one that was requesting them, I could be wrong.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Trust me HOME is my vacation and holiday.I havent went to anywhere for the past 20 years.I have been hatching bbs.for the past 2 years.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

simba said:


> Trust me HOME is my vacation and holiday.I havent went to anywhere for the past 20 years.I have been hatching bbs.for the past 2 years.


Hmmm...can I ask what you use for brine shrimp eggs and where you purchase it? I take it you buy the eggs in bulk...

TIA


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Teemee pretty much summed it up regarding workload. Dwarves are a strange thing, when you don't have them you miss them and want to get them, when you have them you'll all of a sudden remember the workload and think "what was i thinking".

CITES is arranged on the sellers side, you just have to make sure you have the original copy (either sent in with shipment or fedex in separately) in hand to clear Customs. I got caught once when the supplier forgot to include paperwork and Customs declined entry (no provisional clearance)

Angelfins sell 1lb cans of high hatch Brine shrimp cysts at a very reasonable price.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't keep them anymore neither.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I use osi in a sealed tight package .This product is so easy to hatch i think it better then sanfansico.when it hatches the bbshrimp is very orangey in color and very alive . I let it sit in a clear drinking glass closed a bright lights and it will form together in a group .and i use syringe or a dropper to such it out and feed.This way there are no shell at all .The hatch rate is very high for this product.Money wise it does cost a bit way more .but my seahorses seems to love it


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw some seahorses at Mississauga BA yesterday but do not know the names.


----------

